# Would you buy a pony that has had laminitis?



## Gorgeous George (13 April 2007)

I have seen a pony advertised that had 'slight' laminitis last year (never before) and no reoccurrence since, would you consider buying it or would you steer well clear? Also would I be right in assuming that I wouldn't be able to insure him against it happening again?

Thanks


----------



## Blizzard (13 April 2007)

Yes I would buy a pony that had had mild laminitis, you would just have to be careful with grazing and watch his weight.


----------



## Tia (13 April 2007)

No I'm sorry, but having lived through the nightmare of laminitis, I wouldn't ever put myself in that position again.  I would never consider buying a horse that has suffered from laminitis - all it brings is a whole load of hassle and often heartache.

My advice is look for something else - you don't want to saddle yourself with extra stress.


----------



## bensababy (13 April 2007)

having also had a pony with it, it would not put me off... mine had cronic lammi in all 4 feet due to some idiot chucking grass cuttings over the fence, it is easy to manage when/if you know what your doing and make all the right precautions.


----------



## TGM (13 April 2007)

My reply is the same as Tia's - having had a pony who suffered recurrent laminitis I would never want to buy another one with the same problem.  It is possible that the pony's laminitis is a total one-off caused by, for example, pony getting into feedroom and scoffing a bag full of mix, but in a lot of cases the pony just has a susceptibility to the condition and will get another bout even with careful management.  There is also the possibility that the laminitis could be caused by an underlying condition such as Cushings disease.

Definitely not worth it in my book!


----------



## claire1976 (13 April 2007)

I think it depends on the severity of it. My mare has had a one off attack of laminitis 4 years ago. She was out on loan and the grazing was too lush.  Does than mean she's no longer saleable - don't be daft!! She's had no recurrences of it in the last 4 years, careful management is all it takes.
I use a grass muzzle if she's getting porky or bring her in during the day and put her out at night when the sugar is less in the grass.


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 April 2007)

If you do decide to take on this pony, you must also take on the responsibility of high maintenance, e.g. stabled in the summer during the daytime, low starch/cal feed, constantly watching.

One of ours had laminitis 3 years ago.  He hasnt had it since, but he is high maintenance and a constant worry.  

He is only 9 year old and this winter his coat grew longer than before, his eyes are puffy and the vet has said its highly likely that he will get Cushings.


----------



## Gorgeous George (13 April 2007)

Thanks guys I think that has made my mind up.


----------



## the watcher (13 April 2007)

My first one showed no signs of laminitis, and only ever had one attack..but she did go on to develop Cushings, and was pts at 24. That experience would make me very wary, although I do understand that there are other causes of laminitis and I would want a veterinary opinion.


----------



## filly190 (13 April 2007)

I personally would not, and if I ever view a horse, look for the ridges etc and walk away. As it can be a big problem and expensive then I would rather have a problem free horse


----------



## TGM (13 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Does than mean she's no longer saleable - don't be daft!! 

[/ QUOTE ] I didn't say a horse who has had laminitis wouldn't be saleable - just that I personally wouldn't want to buy it!


----------



## Alibear (13 April 2007)

depends doesn't it, if it was a perfect kids first off the lead rein pony I'd buy it because they are so very hard to find and also have some experience with managing laminitus, I might ask for access to any vet or farrier info on the ponies particular case.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 April 2007)

Yes, certainly. Unfortunately a lot of ponies have had laminitis. But I think only people who have good knowledge of it and how to manage it should ever take on a lami pony. It can be controlled, I have 2 who had it very early on in their lives however it seems to be easily controlled in them and they've been fine since, one happily did some BSJA for a while too. I dont find them high maintenence because once you have a system then its easym, mine have the perfect sized paddock with barely any grass - they stay on this from spring until autumn with hay and get fed twice a day. Not difficult at all really!


----------



## kirstieg (13 April 2007)

Not a chance 

My pony has had 3 bad cases of Laminitis in the 2 years i have had her

She went through x-rays,blood tests, and then i got told i might not be able to ride her again.

In the end she was diagnosed with Metabolic Syndrome

Personally i think it would be a big mistake


----------



## custard (13 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
No I'm sorry, but having lived through the nightmare of laminitis, I wouldn't ever put myself in that position again.  I would never consider buying a horse that has suffered from laminitis - all it brings is a whole load of hassle and often heartache.

I totally agree, mine had had it before and in spite of having him vetted it was not spotted until it flared up again.  Had I know I'd have walked away


----------



## henryhorn (13 April 2007)

Sorry no, and I am someone who would buy  ponies with lots of other things. 
laminitis is one of those things that is highly likely to return, and for the slightest reason such as frosty grass, trauma etc. 
I would say no I'm afraid.


----------



## belly (14 April 2007)

I think it depends how chronic the laminitus is.

If this pony has only had one bout as they say and the reason for that bout can be determined I would maybe think about it.
It also depends if you have the facility to care for a laminitic pony ie, a stravation paddock or daily stabling.
When we bought ours, she went from being on a very bald paddock to a very well tended and fertilised lush paddock and within days the inevitable happened. However I moved her to a smaller balder spot and she has been fine...we just keep a close eye on her weight etc.


----------



## parsley (14 April 2007)

Having nursed one pony through is second bout of laminitus and had to have my childhood pony pts because of it I would not knowingley buy one who has had it.


----------



## Fairynuff (14 April 2007)

No way would I saddle myself with a lami equine. They are timebombs waiting to explode! M.


----------



## brighteyes (14 April 2007)

Well, knowing what I know now about Cushing's (both my experiences were with Cushing's induced lami) probably not.  I'd weigh up what caused the laminitis before writing it off.  You'd have to be very strict with management but we have had unbelievable fun and many, many good memories with ours. I would also be looking very carefully at almost any animal now, with early onset Cushing's on the increase.  Sorry to be so negative!


----------



## lilym (15 April 2007)

i bought my anglo mare who i knew to have had severe laminitis, she had a complete dorsal wall resection 2 years before i bought her, BUT her price reflected that, i only paid £600 for a very safe ex - competition horse 11 years old at the time. i had yaers of fun with her 3 + hours hacks per day! i had her on a bare paddock out at night in during the day, plenty of low quality hay, i lost her in march, after retireing her in feb 06 due to blindness, i also took the view that i would retire her to unlimited grazing - something she hadn't enjoyed for the past 12 years - and if she got lammi the PTS, but i wasn't lami that got her in the end, she had a fall and fractured her pelvis. so no i wouldn't write off a lammi pony!


----------



## _daisy_ (15 April 2007)

it would depend on the extent of how it has suffered with it in the past. We bought Flighty 2 years ago knowing full well she had suffered with it. To what extent was never really told. I found out when after about 6wks of owning her she got lammi again. 
Now I know how bad she is, she has a great routine. Shes happier being muzzled because she can play out with her mates rather than being stuck in the stable. Shes regularly exercised and her food intake is carefully watched

As long as the horse is what you want I cant see a problem with it, BUT you must remember that lammi means a lot of hard work and thought before doign anything.


----------



## gothdolly (17 April 2007)

I would if it was in all other ways the horse I was looking for and if the price reflected its previous laminitis attack. Only because I have experience of nurseing laminitis and know how to manage it though. 
Cassandra


----------



## Amymay (17 April 2007)

I'm inclined to say no to be honest.  Whilst it may only have had one attack previously - it will always be prone, having existing underlying problems and just be a nightmare to manage.


----------



## Sooty (17 April 2007)

Personally, no. If you have a pony which develops laminitis you deal with it, but to knowingly take one on is unnecessary. Also, how slight is slight...?


----------

